# What MAC makeup is Bollywood actress Aishwarya Rai wearing?



## Belini (Aug 9, 2008)

I would love to be able to reproduce it.


----------



## Fairybelle (Aug 10, 2008)

Skin:
MAC MSF Natural powder allover
MAC Blot Powder on t-zone 

Eyes:
MAC Paint Pot in Painterly (as base)
MAC e/s in Vanilla (on browbone)
MAC e/s in Bamboo (in crease)
MAC Starflash e/s in Sunset B (on lid, and traced lightly under the eye)
MAC Blacktrack Fluidline
MAC Teddy eye kohl in waterline (don't use black on the waterline--it is too harsh for this look--you want the lashline strong, but a glowy soft look as you get closer to the inner eye area) 
MAC Prep&Prime Lash
MAC Plushlash in Black
MAC Falsies

Cheeks:
MAC Blush in Well Dressed or Mineralize Blush in Dainty

Lips:
MAC Subculture l/p softly blended!!
MAC Plink! l/s 
MAC Plushglass in Ample Pink


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 10, 2008)

^^ spot on I'd say!


----------



## Belini (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks Fairybelle

Do you think I could use Pleasantry instead of Dainty? reason I ask is I tried Dainty and its quite similar to springsheen and margin which I have and Pleasantry looked alot nicer on me.


----------



## Fairybelle (Aug 12, 2008)

^^Pleasantry would work just fine!!


----------

